# Welche Wärmeleitpaste?



## Balko29 (12. Mai 2010)

*Welche Wärmeleitpaste?*

Wollte jetzt entlich mal meine WLP tauschen.Habe momentan die Artic Silver 5 drauf.Wollte aber mal wissen,ob es was besseres gibt. CPU ist ein Q6600 Kühler Nirvana 120 welche WLP ist den dafür gut geeignet,weil manche ja nicht mit Aluminium benutzt weden sollen.

THX


----------



## oxoViperoxo (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welche Wärmeleitpaste?*

Also ich habe momentan die PK-1 von Prolimatec und diese ist sehr gut. Die Arctic Silver 5 ist aber auch keine schlechte.


----------



## BautznerSnef (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welche Wärmeleitpaste?*

Arctic Cooling MX-2


----------



## hulkhardy1 (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welche Wärmeleitpaste?*

Ja die MX2 ist super besonders für den Preis, ich hab die MX3 die ist etwas besser aber erheblich teurer!


----------



## BautznerSnef (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welche Wärmeleitpaste?*

Fast vergessen => 11 Wärmeleitpasten im Vergleich.


----------



## Balko29 (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welche Wärmeleitpaste?*

Kann ich diese denn bei meinen CPU Kühler benutzen Prolimatech PK-1 Nano Aluminium??  Zerotherm Nirvana


----------



## rabit (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welche Wärmeleitpaste?*

Also ich nehme einfach die Standard Paste von Cooler Master HTK-002.
Also ich finde diese Super Hitech Wärmeleitpasten Diskusionen echt für übertrieben.
1oder 2 Grad mehr macht den Kohl nicht Fett und so weiter...


----------



## BautznerSnef (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welche Wärmeleitpaste?*

Du kannst jede WLP benutzen Balko29


----------



## oxoViperoxo (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welche Wärmeleitpaste?*

Jo seh ich auch so. Finde aber das sich die MX-2, welche ich auch mal hatte, nicht so schön verteilen lässt wie die PK-1.


----------

